# Default Folder Icon Location?



## evildan (Oct 22, 2001)

I want to change the look of my OSX  default folders. 

I don't like it.

Is this an icon that I can change?

Any ideas where I can find it on my system?

OSX 10.1


----------



## designer (Oct 22, 2001)

Try this

http://xicons.macnn.com/

There is info how to change default icons too.  

enjoy


----------

